# Frog Room



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of my Frog Room. I recently moved some vivs/racks around to make enough room to set up a few more vivs.

First image are my 10 verts/ 15 verticals which have thumb pairs/singles and 16 horizontals which have auratus and azurieventris, the empty area on the last row is reserved for other auratus morphs.

And in the corner are 2 exoterras with my two breeding grousp of cresteds and a 37 column with my leuc group

The second image is my 4 foot rack woth 15 verticals with thumb groups and a pair of pumilios, 15 horizontals with my tincs and two 20's at the bottom with p vittaus and aureotania next to that are 3 30's with femoralis, p bicolor greenlegged and hopefully soon black bassleri

And the last image is my desk with my musk turtle my 65 with my trivs and my 27 hex with my orange galcts. Also I have a small tank with one lonely g&br auratus and a QT with 2 hawaiins


----------



## Newt1 (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for the pics
What size tanks do you use most on your racks?
10, 15, 20H


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

15/16. The manufacturer that I use to get 15's from stopped making them so now I have 16's. One day when I move and can setup a larger room, preferably in a basement I would like to move/ or use larger vivs like 25's

I try and just keep pairs in the 15's if possible, with concern to the species and how they utilize the space.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Nice, did you make your own doors on the vert's?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

I started to but it was a pain and not worth the time and money so I ended up gettingt he rest from junglebox


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Also not in the picture is my veiled chameleon whose enclosure got cut out of the picture


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

That's what I was thinking but even those are getting expensive with the shipping considering you can get 12x12x18 Exo's for about 50.00. I'm still trying to decide which way to go. I think 20 gal has more space then 12x12x18 exo.


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

Don't get me started with chameleons I have 10 and that's not including the twenty or so panther hatchlings I have running around.


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

Isn't a 12"x12"x18" less than 10 gallons? Or close to it? Definately less than 20 though...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Dean said:


> Don't get me started with chameleons I have 10 and that's not including the twenty or so panther hatchlings I have running around.


If I had more space I would have more chameleons esp Fischers and some others. In a coupel of years when I buy a hous.

By any chance do you breed pgymys


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

kamazza said:


> Isn't a 12"x12"x18" less than 10 gallons? Or close to it? Definately less than 20 though...


Its something like that, possibly 11.5 gallons


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> If I had more space I would have more chameleons esp Fischers and some others. In a coupel of years when I buy a hous.
> 
> By any chance do you breed pgymys


No just panthers right now, I know mike from FlChams has some and he is a reputable breeder.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Dean said:


> No just panthers right now, I know mike from FlChams has some and he is a reputable breeder.


I think thats where I'm getting them from

Thanks


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

That is a great frog room! I wish I had the space and money to get that big maybe someday.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

-Jex- said:


> That is a great frog room! I wish I had the space and money to get that big maybe someday.


Thanks, if I had more space there would be more frogs, most likely larger species


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looking good. when are you gonna host a meeting.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Since Jason is doing one is May, I was thinking maybe the end of the summer or early fall, we'll see


----------



## michaelslenahan (Mar 10, 2009)

I was going to ask about the bottom of a lot of your tanks--there is a little white valve? Not sure I've seen this before and I was wondering if it is some king of overflow valve or what not?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

michaelslenahan said:


> I was going to ask about the bottom of a lot of your tanks--there is a little white valve? Not sure I've seen this before and I was wondering if it is some king of overflow valve or what not?


Yeah basically its my way of draining the vivs. they get misted 3 times a day with a misting system plus I go around and get some areas that need extra water, so the bottoms fill up. The white valves are capped and when i need to drain them I just ull off the cap and water comes flowing out. The values where quite inexpensive 50cents apiece or so and I was able to find ones that where the same size as the drill bit I had so it help keep the cost down. I would have loved to do the sprigots valves but the cheapest I was able to find those was 4.00 $. Trying to keep the cost down basically.So far my system is working well


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

I'm no expert and you obviously have a system working really well. I was wondering if you could use tubing to run the valves to a drain or bucket so that you wouldn't have to cap them off


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

-Jex- said:


> I'm no expert and you obviously have a system working really well. I was wondering if you could use tubing to run the valves to a drain or bucket so that you wouldn't have to cap them off



Thought about it but haven't tried it yet, maybe one day.


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

Well if you do decide to do it you should do a search on frog rooms. I remember someone showing something similair in there new frog room and had a great way to keep it out of the way of other tanks. Im sure you could figure it out, you already have a great room but it was just a thought lol.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

-Jex- said:


> Well if you do decide to do it you should do a search on frog rooms. I remember someone showing something similair in there new frog room and had a great way to keep it out of the way of other tanks. Im sure you could figure it out, you already have a great room but it was just a thought lol.


No thank you for the thought, I beleive I remember seeing that thread a while back. I may try and find it and see what they did. If I could keep it out of the way I would consider it.


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

Beautiful frog room, it has such a clean crisp look! Would you please share what the black on the bottom of the tanks are? Is it paint? I know we are supposed to be looking at vivs but I could not help but get distracted by those gorgeous wood floors! Overall wonderful room!


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Nice room! 

Is that half-filled 10(?) gallon next to the computer a tad tank? 
Good way to keep an eye on who's ready to morph out!


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

what does qt mean


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

heatfreakk3 said:


> what does qt mean


Quarantine I believe.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh thats what i thought, but whats a quarantine


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

heatfreakk3 said:


> Oh thats what i thought, but whats a quarantine


Chris rather than ask a question that has been asked 100 times why don'tyou go to the beginner forum and find out. People have lost patience with you many times because you ask questions that have the answers readily available but you are too lazy to look up. you really need to stick to the beginner forum for a few months and learn from it.


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

your the only one, everyone else is just giving me the info im asking, and i thank everyone who did


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

no he is not the only one, look at your reputation, people dont give you a bad rep point for no reason, most of the time, but in your case there are sufficient reasons. you dont hear people saying this stuff to you anymore because they are sick of repeating themselves and probably dont want to waste their time since you havent heeded anyones advice to search the forum


----------



## heatfreakk3 (Oct 15, 2008)

i have been


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice frog room, I envy anyone with a bunch of tanks, too many on my wish list with no empty tanks myself.

No more comments folks, sorry about the hijack!


----------



## kamazza (Sep 2, 2008)

markpulawski said:


> Nice frog room, I envy anyone with a bunch of tanks, too many on my wish list with no empty tanks mysel.


Diddo. I have 2 18" exo cubes, a 12"x12"x18" exo, and a 20 tall and no room to spare on the stand. Living with the rents limits my amount of pets of course. I hope to get into darklands, cayo de aguas, and red variations of pumilios, plus orange and green legged lamasi down the road, along with some terriblis, a few other tinc morphs, ugh the wish list grows...someday


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

kamazza said:


> Isn't a 12"x12"x18" less than 10 gallons? Or close to it? Definately less than 20 though...


its around 11 gallons
Brian


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

I think it may be less than 10, my old 12 x 12 x 18 looked like it could fit inside a 10, definately a pair or trio of thumbs max.


----------



## Brian Ferriera (Nov 1, 2006)

markpulawski said:


> I think it may be less than 10, my old 12 x 12 x 18 looked like it could fit inside a 10, definately a pair or trio of thumbs max.


Maybe some one should check my math..they way i was taught to do it was length (in inches) X with (in inches) X hight (inches) / 231...i got 11.22??????
Brian


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Tank Volume Calculator

11.22 gallon(US)

Brian's right.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Anoleo2 said:


> Nice room!
> 
> Is that half-filled 10(?) gallon next to the computer a tad tank?
> Good way to keep an eye on who's ready to morph out!


The half filled tank has my musk turtle in it. Have had him for about 6 years, he's really cool because he is only about 4" or so doesn't smell or make a mess and I don't have to constantly change his water like with other types of turtles. I originally purchased him in florida.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

cyberbrat said:


> Beautiful frog room, it has such a clean crisp look! Would you please share what the black on the bottom of the tanks are? Is it paint? I know we are supposed to be looking at vivs but I could not help but get distracted by those gorgeous wood floors! Overall wonderful room!


The black material on the bottoms of the tanks is black vinyl that has a sticky back. I got scraps from a guy thats does the isgnage on our company vehicles


----------



## cyberbrat (Jul 14, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> The black material on the bottoms of the tanks is black vinyl that has a sticky back. I got scraps from a guy thats does the isgnage on our company vehicles


Thank you for letting me know what you used. I have read some froggers have found a product similar to that at Home Depot. I love the look and will search around. : )


----------



## frogsanddogs (Jun 21, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> The black material on the bottoms of the tanks is black vinyl that has a sticky back. I got scraps from a guy thats does the isgnage on our company vehicles


Really awesome looking frog room. I too love how "put together" it looks. Wish I could make my frog racks look that neat. Could you possibly post a closer up picture of the black vinyl so we can see how thick, how it is cut, etc? Looks awesome from a distance like this and I would love to see what it looks like close up!!


----------



## herper99 (Mar 21, 2008)

Very nice George. I was trying to picture how this room looked when you were telling me about all your frogs. It's nice to see pics. I can't wait to actually see them in person.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

herper99 said:


> Very nice George. I was trying to picture how this room looked when you were telling me about all your frogs. It's nice to see pics. I can't wait to actually see them in person.


I'll make sure their is an oppurtunity to for people to come over and see.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

frogsanddogs said:


> Really awesome looking frog room. I too love how "put together" it looks. Wish I could make my frog racks look that neat. Could you possibly post a closer up picture of the black vinyl so we can see how thick, how it is cut, etc? Looks awesome from a distance like this and I would love to see what it looks like close up!!



Well I don't hvae any left but it isn't thick at all probably a little thicker than a regular sheet of paper. The pieces I had where just scraps I just cut them to shape with an x-acto knife and careful placed it on.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

*Re: Frog Room Update 2/17/10*

Here are some recent pics of the frogroom. I have now officialed boxed myself in on one side of our living area (can't wiat till I move so I have my own room) I'll be adding more pics to this thread of my frogs as well since now i have a decent amount of okay images.

Enjoy


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Here are some pics of the whole room, my triv viv and one of the trivs


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Sorry for the poor quality pictures, I'll take some more tonight and use a better camera.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

that hex and triv tank are wicked. can't wait till I end up somewhere permanent where I can actually build out some larger 100+ gallon tanks.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

stemcellular said:


> that hex and triv tank are wicked. can't wait till I end up somewhere permanent where I can actually build out some larger 100+ gallon tanks.


The tank by my desk is a 44 pent, and the triv viv is a 65, the other large vivs i have are a 27 hex and 33 flat back hex (not shown) a 55, 50, 37 cube, (3) 30 horizontals, (2) 30 verts, (1) 38 vert and an empty 45 and the rest are either 20,15,or 10's ...........unfortunately I am not here permanantely. I'll have to carry all 45+ vivs down 4 flights of stairs when i do move....On the good note my new frog room has a door to it, since its a walk-in basement.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

George, this Hobby is out of control!! your soon to be wife is gonna divorce you before you know it.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> George, this Hobby is out of control!! your soon to be wife is gonna divorce you before you know it.


She doesn't have much leverage since I am buying the house she wants to live in.

Plus everytime she brings another furry animal home that 30 more frogs for me.We've worked out a system of some sort

I also realized that I had this little problem the other day when i took the dimensions for my new room and drew them in AutoCAD and came up with the conslusion that I have already filled my new room before moving into it....Fortunately there is another small room on the other side of the finished basement are that I can use...Although she is already fighting me against putting animals in there...don't worry i will win, they'll be animals in there before she knows it. after all the chams and geckos have to go somehwere and they can't go in the FROG ROOM


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> George, this Hobby is out of control!! your soon to be wife is gonna divorce you before you know it.


And in my defense i haven't bought any frogs in over 2 mos and the only thing that has tempted me are those blue anthonyi.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

2 months is an eternity, i bet you are going through withdrawal.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> 2 months is an eternity, i bet you are going through withdrawal.


I think I am past the withdrawal phase....at first I thought i was gonna have a breakdown but i think I'll be okay.........esp if I keep getting froglets to morph, it has kept me busy taking care of them.


----------



## Tony7781 (Jan 27, 2010)

George that frog room is INSANE! That is definately something I would love to work into one day! We arent too far from eachother, Id love to come by and check out your system whenever your free.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Tony7781 said:


> George that frog room is INSANE! That is definately something I would love to work into one day! We arent too far from eachother, Id love to come by and check out your system whenever your free.


I'm usually home on the weekends, just pm me when you'd like to stop by and i'll let you know if i am available.

I may be availbale Sunday afternoon.


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

No more dining room table huh


----------



## ErickG (Nov 28, 2004)

George,

You forgot the tanks in the hallway...


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ChrisK said:


> No more dining room table huh


yeah it got a bit tight so i put it into storage


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

This is one of the nicest rooms out there! Far more interesting than a basement frog room but the advantages are obvious. Montclair is about 30 mins from me, I would love to see it some time. Also good buy with the blue anthonyi I miss mine!


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ghettopieninja said:


> This is one of the nicest rooms out there! Far more interesting than a basement frog room but the advantages are obvious. Montclair is about 30 mins from me, I would love to see it some time. Also good buy with the blue anthonyi I miss mine!


I'm getting the true blue anthonyi aka as Rio Saladillo...the only ones in the country are with Sean Stewart right now.......did you have Rio Canarios, or Salvias?

If you ever want to stop by just pm me.


----------



## ghettopieninja (Jul 29, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> I'm getting the true blue anthonyi aka as Rio Saladillo...the only ones in the country are with Sean Stewart right now.......did you have Rio Canarios, or Salvias?
> 
> If you ever want to stop by just pm me.


I had Salvias about 4 years ago before I started school. I'm curious to see what the Saladillos look like Sean has yet to post a picture of them on the site. I didn't realize there were anthonyi so blue.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

ghettopieninja said:


> I had Salvias about 4 years ago before I started school. I'm curious to see what the Saladillos look like Sean has yet to post a picture of them on the site. I didn't realize there were anthonyi so blue.


Hard to say from the pics that Sean sent out. The juveniles look alot like Rio Canario but the representative picture of the adults is amazing. Suppose we will just have to wait and see...


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

ggazonas said:


> I'm usually home on the weekends, just pm me when you'd like to stop by and i'll let you know if i am available.
> 
> I may be availbale Sunday afternoon.


Hmm.. Sunday huh? Is that an invitation?


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

eos said:


> Hmm.. Sunday huh? Is that an invitation?


If you'd like your more than welcome. just give me a heads up. pm's always work well.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

ErickG said:


> George,
> 
> You forgot the tanks in the hallway...


Erick you are right, so I took some pics of them as I was leaving the house today...again they aren't that great and when i find some time I'll have to take some better pics will a better camera.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

some pics from around the frog room


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

sweet piggy back shot, i lot the epis when they take on the whole clutch.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Julio said:


> sweet piggy back shot, i lot the epis when they take on the whole clutch.


It was hard trying to get him to stay still, he actually carried them for over 2 days. I beleive i was able to count 16 tads on his back.


----------



## BBoyette (Mar 9, 2009)

Very clean setups..always well organized.


----------

